
Repair Tool for CouchDB 1.0.0 bug - couchdb
http://wiki.couchone.com/page/repair-tool
======
dstein
Why is taking so long for 1.0.1 to be released?

On a side note, they clearly jumped the version number to "1.0" way too soon.
It is nowhere near production-worthy software (which is implied by a 1.0
release).

~~~
jchrisa
Apache procedure requires a 72-hour vote window, which will be closing soon.

As far as 1.0 being production ready, yes the bug is unfortunate, but the fix
is 29 characters long. Aside from this unfortunate line of code, I'm 100%
certain that CouchDB is production ready. Lots of sites have been running it
in production for years without issue. An incomplete list of happy users is
here: <http://www.couch.io/case-studies>

Here's the bug-fix, to give you an idea:

[http://github.com/apache/couchdb/commit/1423d6f0a593e1681706...](http://github.com/apache/couchdb/commit/1423d6f0a593e16817068d2b5dc5463a21bc0ea4#L0L704)

~~~
carterschonwald
I have to say I also really like the fact that recovery is possible to begin
with! Are there any other extant db/data store tools which enjoy the same
append only awesomeness (as i understand, append only writes are the only
reason this recovery is possible, plus in principle allows pretty awesomely
fast writes).

<Now goes back to coding in a functional language, which tends to enjoy append
only writing when theres no state>

------
js4all
While the bug is catastrophic for a 1.0 release, the team responded very well.
They did not try to hide anything, they clearly stated the problem and provide
now an intermediate fix.

------
st0p
Even though I like CouchDB, I find their slogan "CouchDB, relax" pretty ironic
right now!

~~~
benoitc
Why if you read correctly the page :

"As long as you have not compacted since installing 1.0.0 and triggering the
bug, this tool can help you avoid any data loss. Because CouchDB has an
append-only file format, the tool is able to recover any data written, even if
your server has been restarted since then."

I think it's pretty relaxing imo to know your data are still here.

